# Poison bottle help please



## creeper71 (Nov 16, 2012)

posted this here https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/poison-Bottle-help-please/m-565568/tm.htm   I am wondering if anyone can give me the bottle number for this bottle for example ku-4 an approx value since I bought the bottle


----------



## creeper71 (Nov 16, 2012)

bottom of base


----------



## creeper71 (Nov 20, 2012)

no one can help me?


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi'ya Rob,

 I don't have Mr.Kuhn's book, so I'm not of much help. It's gonna be a KR- something. [8D] Possibly KR-68...

 The poison guys will be here in a minute or two, I believe they are experiencing some technical difficulties. They're gonna wanna know size and what might be on the base. They may not need the base information, but I'd like to know what it is, cuz I cannot make it out.

 I'm assuming that the only embossing on the face is "Not To Be Taken," which would indicate to me British, or Canadian origin. Does it have the word "Poisonous" on the obverse?

 I do like that high right shoulder.


----------



## creeper71 (Nov 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: surfaceone
> 
> Hi'ya Rob,
> 
> ...


 thank for your rely. base is kinda hard to read but this is what I think it has. 11965-2 UGB  it does not have poisonous on obverse


----------



## epackage (Nov 21, 2012)

I believe Poison_Us(Stephen) moved recently and isn't back up and running on a regular basis, even his website is down so I can't help you beyond that...


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 21, 2012)

> base is kinda hard to read but this is what I think it has. 11965-2 UGB


 
 Hey Rob,

 The UGB is United Glass Bottle. A compendium of 5 of the old line British bottle manufacturers, begun in 1913.

 "The United Glass Bottle Manufacturers Ltd

 In 1913 five north of England glass companies combined to form a single entity known as â€œThe United Glass Bottle Manufacturers Ltdâ€ Their objective was to buy a automatic bottle making machine from the American company Owens, lllinois Inc. In 1987 Owens lllinois Inc acquired the total ownership of The United Glass Bottle Manufacturers Ltd. The five companies were:

 - Raven Head Glass Works, Merseyside, Liverpool

 - Carrington Shaw & Co, Sherdley Glass Works, St Helens

 - Nuttall & Son, St Helens, Liverpool

 - Robert Candish & Son, Seaham Harbour, Co Durham

 - Alfred Alexander & Co, Leeds and Southwick-on-wear

 The primary activity of the company was to make glass bottles but in the 1930â€™s they branched out under the Raven Head & Sherdley brand names to make jugs, bowls and domestic table ware with art deco influences." From.






 "UGB glass factory st.helens merseyside demolished 2009" From


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey Jim,

 I think Stephen moved Poisonous Addiction.


----------

